# China to coordinate with India for Chinese leader's attendance at BRICS



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

India should join the group of countries opposing Chinese hegemony in South China Sea and East China Sea unless China repairs the damage that it caused by sabotaging India's NSG membership. 

---

GOA, India, Aug. 12 (Xinhua) -- China said here Friday that it will strengthen communication and coordination with the Indian side to make preparations for the Chinese leader's attendance at the forthcoming BRICS summit.

The BRICS summit is to be held in the Indian state of Goa in October.

Visiting Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi made the remarks while meeting with Goa's Governor Mridula Sinha, Chief Minister Laxmikant Parsekar and Speaker of the Legislative Assembly Anant Shet.

Wang wished India success in hosting the summit.

Goa served as an important bridge connecting East and West in history and it has forged close ties with China, Wang said.

The Chinese foreign minister expressed the hope that Goa will take the opportunity to further boost cooperation with China.

China is willing to promote people to people exchanges with Goa and widen the cooperation between the two sides, he added.

For their part, the governor, the chief minister and the speaker said the relations between the two countries have enjoyed continual development.

They said they will make their best efforts for the success of the summit.

Welcoming Chinese enterprises to invest in Goa, they hoped to boost cooperation with China in such fields as hi-tech, culture and education.

BRICS groups Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa.

...

China to coordinate with India for Chinese leader's attendance at BRICS summit - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

And if any of them need any money, Obama/Clinton are still here for them......


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> And if any of them need any money, Obama/Clinton are still here for them......



You are an uneducated person. I think it is people like you who give Trump a bad name 

Hint: My threads are often way above your head. So it will be wise for you to keep out of them


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2016)

India is against SCC ambitions of China....this is why we shouldnt embroil them in afghanistan


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

India should take care when engaging in conversation with....
   China, Iran,  Pakistan, Russia-----and MOST OF ALL....Kerry


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> India should take care when engaging in conversation with....
> China, Iran,  Pakistan, Russia-----and MOST OF ALL....Kerry



You are right about China and Pakistan. 

I think you are wrong about Iran and Kerry. 

You are certainly wrong about Russia.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > And if any of them need any money, Obama/Clinton are still here for them......
> ...



I am actually very well educated.  The only thing of yours that is over my head is your ego.  And undeservedly so. Especially if you think another UN rep in the White house is a good thing.  That  makes you an idiot.   
We hand out money to China.  We hand out money to India.  It needs to stop.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



You are either uneducated or dishonest. Take a pick. 

The largest recipient of US money is Israel. And yes, it needs to stop.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > India should take care when engaging in conversation with....
> ...



India is skating on thin ice


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Odd you would target Israel, without mentioning the money we gift to Egypt as well.  Uneducated, or bias?
> And while we are at it, let's get back to India shall we?
> 
> *Top 10 countries receiving US economic assistance from 1946-2012*
> ...



You do not know how to read and yet you want to debate people. I have said time and time again that I am against giving our hard earned money to all countries. This has been my position for a very long time. BTW, your data is misleading as there were significant changes in US aid to India after 1971 Bangladesh Liberation War. Right now, Israel is the largest recipient of US money.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

*Top 10 countries receiving US economic assistance from 1946-2012*

India: $65.1bn
Israel: $65bn
United Kingdom: $63.6bn
Egypt: $59.6bn
Pakistan: $44.4bn
Vietnam: $41bn
Iraq: $39.7bn
South Korea: $36.5bn
Germany: $33.3bn
France:$31bn


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



How thick is the ice for Israel?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Odd you would target Israel, without mentioning the money we gift to Egypt as well.  Uneducated, or bias?
> ...



I don't read your posts time and time again.  The interest level is too low.  China coordinating with India is not a good thing.  We need to stop plying them all with the money they need to target us.    So it sounds like we are on the same page.  Our money to America for a change.  Vote Trump, the only one of the two who doesn't want to build up India at our expense.  Glad we sorted that out, Vig.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Educated and suspect of any post that culls out Israel, and forgets to mention all the others.  Anti-Semite or just short sighted?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



thin as always------you imagine you have a point?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



You do not read my post and yet you want to debate me. That makes you an insane person or a troll. 

Once again, it is the Israel which has been the largest recipient of US aid for past 3 decades or so. I am in favor of stopping all foreign aids to Israel, China and any other country that receives free money from the US. Are we on the same page? 

The countries that get free money from the US are countries that have strong political lobbies in the US; example: Israel, Turkey, Egypt, Pakistan, China, etc.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I get your threat. But that is nothing new. It does not bother me a bit.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I am against giving money to all countries including Israel. I mentioned Israel because it is the largest recipient of US aid money.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 13, 2016)

Saw you thread and commented.  Still sane. No interest in trolling you or anyone else.  We hand out money to  96% of the  countries in the world.   Don't care who gets the most, or the least.  We are broke.  It has to stop.  Glad we found an area that we can agree on.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



No one receives free money from the USA -----every dime
has STRINGS ----nor will India receive free money from
Russia and CERTAINLY not from Iran.   Of course Iran might flirt with the Shiites of India


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Saw you thread and commented.  Still sane. No interest in trolling you or anyone else.  We hand out money to  96% of the  countries in the world.   Don't care who gets the most, or the least.  We are broke.  It has to stop.  Glad we found an area that we can agree on.



It is not going to stop if we have dishonest people like you who support billions of dollars of our hard money going towards military aid to Israel and other moochers.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I threatened you?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Saw you thread and commented.  Still sane. No interest in trolling you or anyone else.  We hand out money to  96% of the  countries in the world.   Don't care who gets the most, or the least.  We are broke.  It has to stop.  Glad we found an area that we can agree on.
> ...



your could run for political office in  APPALACHIA


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are we talking about me or India?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Political situation in the US is hopeless primarily because the kind of people who have gotten hold of US media. Only God or Trump can help the political situation.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



you mentioned a  THREAT----from me-------you imagine I threatened  INDIA?     ------I have trouble keeping the ants at bay next to my front door-------they INVADE


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



oh----I was hoping for   GOD AND TRUMP-----maybe even
KRISHNAH  and the dairy industry


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You were threatening India, indeed.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



oh------what did I threaten to do to India?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Now, you want to insult Hindus? Are you skating on ice at all?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I really hope Trump wins.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



where was the insult at HINDUS?      you are making even less sense today than you have for the past week


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Israel receives free money. I am not sure what it does for the US in return.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Trump never insulted hindus either----nor did he insult the KHANS who are muslims


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Israel never received a free dime from the government of the USA   -----you have been reading islamo-nazi propaganda----
it's those little blue boxes that drive people like you UP THE WALL


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I do not even know what those blue boxes are.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are you a Trump supporter?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



old stuff-------for more than 100 years----like from  about  1850 thru  the late 1900s  ----jewish women had little blue boxes at home-------and dropped coins in them for the benefit of  ZION---to buy land----support the impoverished, over there---etc etc. 
This fact STIMULATED THE IRE of Nazis.     It was a BIG TOPIC in the Nazi propaganda that I read circa  1960 as a child---------ESTIMATES IN THE BILLIONS OF AMERICAN MONEY ----were being stolen from AMERICA thru those little boxes.    My own mother donated two dollars per year to the Orphanage in Jerusalem and the hospital for crippled children. ---------for that she received each year----a little arty calendar----the Hebrew calendar with the holidays and symbols like
a little old man teaching a kid from a big book or a woman lighting candles.      circa mid sixties a young Pakistani doc
in the hospital in which I worked picked up that very calendar from my table and examined it curiously----for its pictures and weird writing------I told him---"oh that is from a charity ---the hospital for crippled children in Jerusalem"-----the doc THREW it down angrily and said----"that 'charity' buys machine guns"-----I said "no-----it's a hospital and orphanage"------My present hubby spent years in the Jerusalem hospital for crippled children--------I once asked ---who funded it---THE BRITS???
(he was hospitalized in the early 40s) 
He said  "no----the jewish women of the united states"-----ie the little blue box.   Little blue boxes still exist-----The propaganda I read circa  1960  PRECEDED  US MILITARY AID TO ISRAEL----which actually did not start until the late 1960s   The stuff I read in the 1950s WAS OLD THEN------hailed back to the 1930s.     The nature of islamo Nazi propaganda is UNCHANGING-----every coin dropped into a blue box makes you guys ITCH.     I wonder if someone is adding up every dime that gets shipped from the USA to India to pay for the expenses of the wedding of someone's sister----or to fix mother's roof-----or whatever dutiful hindu sons are doing in
the USA       for their people "back home",    My comment is real------they were actually ESTIMATING the income of those
little blue boxes------"estimating"  being the operative word


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

^ Those blue boxes based on what you have described sound like a noble endeavor and I hope you and your people will continue with this great tradition. After all, there is no greater satisfaction than what comes from helping people who are down on their luck. 

I was strictly talking about US aid that is given by US government to Israel. Currently, I think Israel receives about 6-billion US dollars per year. I only mentioned that after that IrishRam lady mentioned fictional financial aid to India.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> ^ Those blue boxes based on what you have described sound like a noble endeavor and I hope you and your people will continue with this great tradition. After all, there is no greater satisfaction than what comes from helping people who are down on their luck.
> 
> I was strictly talking about US aid that is given by US government to Israel. Currently, I think Israel receives about 6-billion US dollars per year. I only mentioned that after that IrishRam lady mentioned fictional financial aid to India.



oh----well your 6 billion figure is BEYOND fictional-----and relates to arms deals that-----actually are NOT GRANTS  but
include a payback in one form or the other -----and yes---the US does finance stuff in India if CALCULATED using the same formulae that your fellows use to calculate  "FREE MONEY TO "ISRAEL"     would come out to     SHIVA KNOWS HOW MUCH IN UNIVERSES or  ----armies of ants-------really  the calculations for Israel include the little blue boxes


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Those blue boxes based on what you have described sound like a noble endeavor and I hope you and your people will continue with this great tradition. After all, there is no greater satisfaction than what comes from helping people who are down on their luck.
> ...



This is not blue box. This is a money that US tax payers majority of whom are not Israeli Americans are paying for Israel's military. If Israel were a poor starving country and the money were going towards helping poor people, it would have been a different story.

---
...

Since it was founded in 1948, Israel has become the largest single recipient of U.S foreign assistance — a total of *$121 billion*, almost all of which has been in the form of *military* assistance.

...

U.S. foreign aid to Israel: 2014 congressional report - Journalist's Resource


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



read carefully-----the statement is very carefully crafted---"SINCE 1948 ISRAEL IS THE BIGGEST CLUMULATIVE RECIPIENT OF FOREIGN AID  IN THE FORM OF MILITARY ASSISSTANCE....."     what does it mean?      ok------the IT means that the only country helping
Israel militarily is  THE USA and the USA has done so steadily
since  1948.     so?       How does that figure compare to the
IRANIAN support of world wide terrorism-----the stuff you like so much better?     How much has islamically supported world wide terrorism cost the USA  over the past 20 years.  ------Did Pakistani terrorism cost india anything other than a few hundred unimportant lives?    There are all kinds of ways of 
COUNTING UP.      I assure you----they are counting the little blue boxes in the mosques too.    Another question is how much as  -----HOMELAND SECURITY  cost the USA   (for the record---"homeland security" is a euphemism for  USA vs JIHAD


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You have trolled enough. Give it a rest. I do not think most people including myself even knew what blue boxes were till you explained.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Aren't you delighted that I explained-----the ISSUE does show up in islamo Nazi propaganda----but NOT WITH AN EXPLANATION as to their purpose or even what they are----
I had the impression some people considered them MAGICAL


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 14, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have been living in the US for over two decades now and I have never heard of blue boxes until today. It is because many of us including myself do not frequent these so called Islamo-Nazi sites that you keep referring to. However, as I said, if the information you have given is right, please continue with blue boxes; it appears to be a good thing. Just don't mix US government aid with blue boxes. That is a deliberate attempt on your part to muddy the water. As far as injection of US aid in this thread is concerned, that was done by your friend TheIrishRam not me. 

This thread is about China trying to win India's favor on South China Sea and East China Sea disputes. If you have anything to add on that topic, please feel free to share or else stop trolling and derailing this thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



oh  ok      INDIA,  BEWARE A FOX IN SHEEP's CLOTHING


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hopefully, this will assuage your anguish. 

---

*India is slowly and steadily beefing up military capabilities along the Chinese border.*







India’s ‘Great Wall’ Against China Along Border Region


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 19, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


 
oh----so MUCH better----India will have  ---in the future---NO PROBLEM facing the AXIS powers------to wit----China, Russia,
Pakistan,  Iran,  Syria,  Turkey ----and whatever other shit holes   JOIN UP


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



China and Pakistan are the only two countries from your list that display irrational hostility towards India.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



oh----ok     only two.    I have no doubt the IRAN loves you


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



India's true love is Israel


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 22, 2016)

This one is just for irosie91. I hope this would put her at ease. 

---

Israeli Air Force F-16 pilots are to visit India next month for a working visit to one of the squadrons of the Indian Air Force. The air force described it as a “first of its kind exercise,” but would not say whether the pilots would be flying in India.

The visit is part of an air crew exchange between the two militaries. Indian Air Force crews visited a combat squadron at the Ramon Air Force Base three months ago and met with other air force units, including the air force’s search and rescue unit (Unit 669) and the IAF Flight Academy at Hatzerim.

The Indian pilots got briefings from their Israeli counterparts and explanations about the F-16, which is known in Israel as the Sufa (“storm”) and is considered the IAF’s most advanced fighter jet. Something similar is expected to take place in India, which operates Russian Sukhoi-30 jets that were adapted for the local military.

read more: Israel Air Force pilots to meet with counterparts in India next month - Israel News


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



good choice


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Israel is a friend/family. You should never doubt that.


----------

